# [SOLVED] Looking for Realtek HD Audio Manager



## Jeff 42 (Nov 3, 2008)

I just reinstalled Windows 7 Home Premium (64 bit). My MoBo is a Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H (rev 1.1). I have installed the drivers from the Gigabyte web page, but still don't have the Realtek HD Audio Manager that configures my surround sound. I have another computer with the same MoBo and have attached a pic of the interface. I have tried searching for the driver using the info from the pic, but have been unsuccessful in finding the right one.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Realtek HD Audio Manager*

Hello,

Is it listed in the Control Panel under Sound and Hardware?


----------



## Jeff 42 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Realtek HD Audio Manager*

Yes, but it is just the standard windows stereo sound control.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Realtek HD Audio Manager*

Let's try this: 

Open Computer > Program Files > Realtek > Audio > HDA > and select *RAVCpl64*


----------



## Jeff 42 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Realtek HD Audio Manager*

Thanks for your help. I figured out that what I was looking for was bundled in with the driver, but not installed automatically.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Realtek HD Audio Manager*

Okay, Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update.


----------

